# Oh no ladies- spotting at 28 weeks



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

But my baby is moving so I guess that's good.

I don't know- even though the midwife on the phone told me the way I described it doesn't sound serious, I can't help but worry...

-Caitrin

X-posted in October due date club


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

I am 30 weeks and I have had spotting on and off for a while. My ob checked and said I have a friable spot on my cervix that gets irriatated with sex and bms....

Could that be the problem for you?


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NotTheOnlyOne* 
I am 30 weeks and I have had spotting on and off for a while. My ob checked and said I have a friable spot on my cervix that gets irriatated with sex and bms....

Could that be the problem for you?

Hmm..

What's bms? I'm not fully up to speed on all the accronyms









Also, this is too much information anyone wants to hear, but she did say orgasm could have caused it which did happen within the past 24 hours.

And exercise- that I'm exercising too much (which is such a bummer if that's true becuase I love to exercise and take walks so perhaps I have to cut back?)

Arg.

-Caitrin


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

Exercise, sex (not just orgasm, but penetration), bowel movements, and vaginal exams can all cause spotting.


----------



## jencat (Nov 20, 2006)

It's probably nothing serious. I have heard of people who spot every time they have sex for the entire pregnancy...

I too have had some discharge this week... just two days so far of a very small "clump" of muscusy stuff. Has me worried it's my mucus plug. But I've heard that that can regenerate and sometimes you lose it little bits at a time.

Just make sure to take it easy... relax and pamper yourself a little.









I believe bms is BMs (as in bowel movements), btw.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pantufla* 
Exercise, sex (not just orgasm, but penetration), bowel movements, and vaginal exams can all cause spotting.

That's interesting- 3 of the things you mentioned all happened within hours of the bleeding.

Yeah- my MIL was saying that exercise causes bleeding too but I have had a hard time seeing how.

How does it cause bleeding? I *did* walk my toddler around for an hour yesterday and didn't stop when I got tired at about 40 minutes but I didn't think anything of it.

-Caitrin


----------



## sbrinton (Jul 17, 2008)

Take it easy mama. If it happens again and you are still worried, there's no harm in getting things checked out. Trust your intuition.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

What colour is the blood? If it is brown, no worries. It's just your cervix, probably from sex. If it is red, that is not so good.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celticqueen* 
That's interesting- 3 of the things you mentioned all happened within hours of the bleeding.

Yeah- my MIL was saying that exercise causes bleeding too but I have had a hard time seeing how.

How does it cause bleeding? I *did* walk my toddler around for an hour yesterday and didn't stop when I got tired at about 40 minutes but I didn't think anything of it.

-Caitrin

I think exercise would only cause bleeding if you were doing something either really strenuous or aerobic. I can't see how walking having an impact unless there's something else going on like a torn or detaching placenta. Then you are ordered onto bed rest.

One of my relatives was recently pregnant and had lots of spotting. Usually it was following sex, but sometimes it'd come up once in a while for no real reason. It'd normally stop after a day or two and was never heavy. Her doctors never found a cause either and didn't seem too concerned, but they did keep an eye on things as she is RH- (she had to get shots when she spotted). She had a healthy beautiful baby boy last spring.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RomanGoddess* 
What colour is the blood? If it is brown, no worries. It's just your cervix, probably from sex. If it is red, that is not so good.

It was pink.

But you know, I'm really starting to think that the spotting was from constipation. I still can't go (it's been days) and the other day I felt as if the baby had dropped because of how much pressure is on my cervix- it's probably just the constipation though.

Anyhow, thanks for all the advice everyone and I really am not worried anymore









-Caitrin


----------



## theboodges (Mar 21, 2008)

Cervical blood from intercourse can also be pink to bright red if it is new. Brown just means old, brighter means newer. New blood from your cervix isn't necessarily that bad, becuase your cervix can stay really full and sensitive through the pregnancy, and bleed easily. In my first pregnancy, we had sex and immediately had bright red blood all over the bed. It continued to run all over the shower, we were pretty panicked. Turned out it was just from the intercourse and my cervix, and after a little rest it stopped and we had no further issues with it.

Brown blood can show up from a previously damaged cervix, or from inside your uterus. With my daughter I had a hematoma, which was just a section between the placenta and uterine wall where there was some blood accumulated. It came off dark brown, and didn't cause any issue. Usually they don't unless it is really large amounts.

Lots of bright red flow, especially not directly after an injury to your cervix, is usually not good, especially continual, and should be checked out as it could be from inside your uterus. I know my doctor wants to know about any bleeding or spotting, dark or light. So you may want to keep your midwife informed if anything changes.

And take it easy too. It is hard not to be active sometimes, especially when you are used exercising a lot or pushing your body past its point of being tired, but it is worth slowing down. Trust me, from the Mom of a preemie and another I managed to keep full term thanks to that advice!

Try not to worry too much, and use this as an excuse to catch up on movies, books or even some scrapbooking!

Have a good day!

Christy


----------

